# The Dreaded Sarcoptic Mange...



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

UGH! Ziva was diagnosed with Sarcoptic Mange today, she has had hair loss on her feet, legs, face since I got her and we actually did treat her for mange 1x before (naturally) and obviously it didn't work, she is getting worse, has lost most of the hair on the tips of her ears, is constantly itchy etc, has sparse hair on feet, face and literally none on her undercarriage. Any advice on what we should do to help her get over this? I'm worried that Zoey & Shellie are going to get it too as she spends a lot of time with them. Shellie is actually showing signs on it on her legs :-(

we used Neem Oil, Almond Oil & Lavender and Sulphur orally. I think there was something else but I can't remember right off hand. I also gave her oral Vit E, Vit A, & Zinc before to treat. 

I'll put pics in the pics thread.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

now you really have my deepest sympathies...poor baby....


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine, too. Poor Ziva; she's such a trooper.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know if natural methods will work. My family's sheltie and my mom's collie have both had mange. I don't know if an Ivermectin-based oral medication would have worked, but because of the breeds' ivermectin sensitivity, they both had to be dipped at the vet's offfice. They hated it but the dip worked really well. Wash all blankets and clothing she may have touched in hot water, and put any dog beds outside or in the garage for a few days. Mange is highly contagious and you don't want her to get reinfsted. I'd also vacuum the house really thoroughly. If you have other pets you should probably check with the very about what to do--they may need to be treated as well. My dogs hated their "beths," but as soon as they got their treatment they were feeling much better. Good luck!


----------

